# Laptop not connecting to internet



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, my laptop has suddenly stopped connecting to the internet. It was working fine up until about 2 weeks ago. I've tried connecting to 3 different wi-fi zones in hotels but no joy. Now that I'm back home I tried to connect to the web through my own wireless router, the system tray says that the laptop is connected, speed 54 Mbps, signal strength 'excellent'. When I check the wireless network status it says 'packets sent 479, received 0'
When I check the event viewer I see the following error, 'W32Time'
'The time provider Ntpclient is configured to acquire time from one or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. No attempt to contact a source will be made for 15 minutes. NtpClient has\ no source of accurate time' . Hope this info helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, does it work with a wired connection?


Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.




I'd also like to see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, sorry about the lack of info, I've got the problem on my wireless laptop, my modem/router is ok. The wi-fi is built into the laptop. The wireless was working fine then stopped? I've tried it in 3 different hotels, hotspots and on my home wireless network. The results are the same each time. My laptop says that I'm connected to the wireless network but I cannot get on the web.

Network adaptor Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
WEP
Compaq Presario M2000
WinXP SP2
My wireless status says that packets are being sent out but not received. I've also disabled my firewall and anti-virus to see if that would make a difference but it didn't.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Gerry>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gerryslaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-29-7B-DF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.11.157
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-BA-1E-02

C:\Documents and Settings\Gerry>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gerryslaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-29-7B-DF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.11.157
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-BA-1E-02

C:\Documents and Settings\Gerry>

I also get this warning in event viewer error id :1007

Your computer has automatically configured the IP address for the Network Card with network address 0014A5297BDF. The IP address being used is 169.254.11.157

hope this is a bit more helpful.


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi forgot to add the laptop works fine using a wired network connection. I've tried running WinsSockXPFix.exe, as advised from HP help desk, now getting an event error id 29, W32Time text: "The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. No attempt to contact a source will be made for 15 minutes. NtpClient has no souorce of accurate time." Takes about 9 minutes to acquire network address. Then shows connected in the system tray, but unable to access the web or home network


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi johnwill, I've tried your instructions but still no difference, I still get the same symptoms and the following event viewer entries.
1. Warning 
Source Dhcp error id 1007.
Text
Your computer has automatically configured the IP address for the Network Card with network address 0014A5297BDF. The IP address being used is 169.254.11.157.

For more information, see Help and Support Center.

2 Error
Source DCOM error id 10010

text

The server {C7E39D60-7A9F-ABB1-03DC0FA4F493} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, my next step would be to install the latest version of the wireless card drivers. If that doesn't work, here's a couple of things I found on a search:


http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/showthread.php?t=191919


> Source: DCOM
> Category: None
> Event ID: 10010
> The server {C7E39d60-7A9F-42BF-ABB1-03DC0FA4F493} did not register with DCOM within required timeout.
> ...





> In Control Panel-Administrative Tools-Event Viewer-System, I have been getting the following message:
> Source: DCOM
> Category: None
> Event ID: 10010
> ...


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi johnwill, tried the above suggestions but to no avail, still can't connect to the web.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check your Services are Started: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, just checked the above services. All are 'started' and set to automatic?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm running out of ideas, you may have to do a repair of XP.

How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi John, sorry about th edelay in replying. I tried doing a repair, didn't work for some reason I could not re=install the required files in the windows folder i386? So , I opted for a clean install of windows. This still has the same faults/ errors. The problem only seems to be with the wireless connection. Wired works perfect. Since my last post I have been away from home working and I was able to access the web via a hotspot? But still no joy at home, still no conection. Also get the warning 'limited or no connectivity' My home modem/router is Netgear DG834G , not sure if this is the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine why the router would be the issue.

Did you download the drivers from the laptop manufacturer? Make sure you install the chipset drivers, then the network drivers.


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi John, when I use my wired connection I get connected to a 192.xxx website but with my wireless it defaults to a private address 167.xxx.xxx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the wireless is still failing, I'm just about left with a failure of the wireless hardware.

I'm assuming you have not simply disabled the wireless transmitter with the button on the keyboard, right?


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, I have another wireless laptop which connects to my router ok , i definetely think it is my laptop that has the problem, as I said before if I look at the wireless status screen it shows me as connected, with excellent signal strength. It aslo shows packets being sent but not received. Pretty confused with this now as it works at wi-fi open zones but not at home.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I forgot to suggest, try disabling encryption on the router and see if you can connect at that point. I'm not sure where my head is, but mis-matched encryption keys are a very common issue.


----------

